# Permanent Contract While on a 820 Visa



## Raffy (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello people 

Just wondering if there is anyone out there who could help me, I cant really find any info on the topic. My question is can my employer put me on a permanent contract while on a 820 Visa or do I need to be a PR?

Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Of course they can! You have no work restrictions at all


----------



## Raffy (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Mish


----------

